# Who does some off roading/green laning? I'm looking to buy a Pajero/discovery



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi folks,

Looking at doing some green laning with my mates, they all drive Pajero's which are awesome bits of kit, but looking at disco's also.

Want to spend upto £1500 really and pref it to have the lift kit and decent mud tyres etc to save on costs modding, winch and cb would be a bonus too.

Can anyone shed some light on either of these trucks, pros/cons etc.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Discovery is far superior off road than the Pajero IMO

I did alot of off roading up my Dads employers farmland a few years ago, and used a Discovery and a Shogun up there and the Disco was far better all round, but the best off roader I ever used was a little Suzuki SJ413 - brilliant little cars in the rough, and was always having to pull the bigger 4x4's out of trouble  Being so light they literally bounced over fallen tree trunks !

Mine was an SJ413 rare long wheelbase model and was great, especially in the summer with the roof off and the front windscreen folded flat to the bonnet


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Are there any sj's left ? The jimny would be the closest to it but you might struggle getting one for your budget.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Shogun/Pajero will be the best bet for the money you want to spend. Landies (all forms!) always are more expensive.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Shogun/Pajero will be the best bet for the money you want to spend. Landies (all forms!) always are more expensive.


+1

For the money, I would go Pajero all the way (I used to have the 2.4 TD SWB version)...

LR are better off road, but they have to work first! :lol:

I can also suggest the Cherokee / Grand Cherokee... we have them now (my mates and I) and it's the only thing that I have driven off road which can go through rivers without a snorkel....

:thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a 1994 mk2 Pajero 2.8 shorty with lift kit, 33" mud tyres, ltd slip diff and engine mods, and previously owned a standard lwb Paj as well.

I bought mine from a guy in Manchester off a Pajero owners forum. He mods stacks of people's Pajero's and Shoguns as part of his living, and I'd give you his number if you got one. 

Before I bought this latest Mitsubishi, I did look at the Disco's as well as I had a budget of over £2,000. I looked long and hard at each model before deciding.

It comes down to reliability and rust issues over the Disco IMHO. For that money you would end up with a serious turd-mobile in a Disco, as they still fetch decent money (for some reason), and you'd get a much better Paj for the same amount.

With a 2.8 Pajero, you'll have more power, far far better reliability and unless you're doing really serious off reading, the Pajero will easily keep up. Also, the Disco's rust like crazy, and stuff about grinders and welding are a running thing with them. People will tell you parts are cheap for the Landy's and yes, they are, because there's that many of them in scrap yards.

The lad who sold me mine is selling his modded Pajero 2.5 lwb with low mileage, and all the other stuff you wanted for off- he's selling it for £1,750 and has put over 2k in mods into it. PM me if you want more details dude. :thumb:

Go for the Paj over the shogun, as the Paj comes with more extras and less rust issues (Shogun is British and came with no rust-proofing).

Here's my baby.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I want that vehicle Chris lol.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

My missus wouldn't let me kept our pajero, apparently 3 cars are too much... new owner collects Friday and I am half hoping he don't turn up... they are very well built machines and extremely capable. I want to mod it like Chris though


----------



## W88DY M (Feb 4, 2012)

Get one like mine:thumb:






























Goes anywhere:driver::thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

W88DY M said:


> Get one like mine:thumb:
> Goes anywhere:driver::thumb:


quality!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

'One life - Live it' Good quote to have on the side of a car like that


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

W88DY M said:


> Get one like mine:thumb:


Must admit that's a beaut. Not seen one as nice as that before. :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

landrover landrover landrover landrover
pajero's are very good off road but still landrover for me


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

adf27 said:


> 'One life - Live it' Good quote to have on the side of a car like that


one wife-livid


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

-damon- said:


> one wife-livid


Thats an even better quote :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## W88DY M (Feb 4, 2012)

Chris CPT said:


> Must admit that's a beaut. Not seen one as nice as that before. :thumb:


Thanks chris
Worked lots and lot of hours on it:wall:
Yours is a very nice 1. Looks nice and clean:detailer:

Mark:thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

W88DY M said:


> Thanks chris
> Worked lots and lot of hours on it:wall:
> Yours is a very nice 1. Looks nice and clean:detailer:
> 
> Mark:thumb:


its better than nice is that,my mate has a 3 door disco and it will be pretty much the same spec when finished but to be fair there pretty awesome with just a set of mud tyres,that does look nice as clean as that but also doesnt look right at the same time


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

That does look incredible, but...

Don't get hung up to think that you need all of that if all for just green laning. A Standard Discovery with some All Terrains will be more than up to the job, then you can possibly add more later when you have more funds.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1993-LAND...omobiles_UK&hash=item20c48a72f4#ht_760wt_1396


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

-damon- said:


> one wife-livid


:lol:


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

The landrover v Jap 4x4 argument will never end.

If you want to just buy a 4x4 and do some light green lanes the Jap will offer better value for money. If however you think you might get into it and start buying things like suspension lifts and winch bumpers then the cost and availability of makes the Disco a winner.

Heres mine


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bah, when you get stuck, give me a shout, and I'll come and get you out with the mighty KIA, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

one of my mates has got a swb pajero and the only thing it has is all terrains yet my other mate has pure mud tyres on his disco lifted etc and he gets stuck before the pajero but that could be down to driver error :lol::lol:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Agreed, a lot of off-roading/'laning capability is down to the skill of the driver. You can get anything stuck if you try hard enough.
Also, yes, the Landy/Jap argument will rage forever, but it's down to what you personally want of course.

I think mainly people buy Landy's/Disco's etc for the good name they have for off-roading, and also because they have a lot of soul.
I can fully understand that, and I sometimes pine slightly for a swb 90. 

However, just like classic Mini's, the older Discovery's and 90's/Defender's are so, so overpriced and much of it is paying for a name, which is why I didn't buy one. They're expensive, rust really badly, aren't very reliable (by their owners own admittance) and aren't that much, if at all, better off road than a lot of other 4x4's such as Landcruiser's, Troopers, Paj/Shoguns, Patrol's, Jeep's etc.

Myself, I bought the Pajero for peace-of-mind driving (reliability), because of its genuinely good off-road ability, because even though it's nearly 18 years old it has stuff like elec windows, elec folding mirrors, cruise control, in/out temp, digital compass, inclinometer, adjustable lumbar support bucket seats, and also 'cos it's huge and looks good. :lol:

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

what have you gone for then dude?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Cuey's Jeep?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

He has gone quiet on the subject tho, lol


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

i just bought a pajero two days ago... a lwb 2.5td exceed...gold and silver..
guy from barnsley i think he said..


anyway, on the back window it says!!! one life...live it...

is this someone on heres old car maybe?? lol :car:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

My Bro runs an offroad pit and a Winch challenge series so knows his stuff when it comes to offroads and he runs Land Rovers but he is at the proper serious end of the scale. Personally I went the Suzuki SJ and Vitara route and they are cheap and an absolute hoot to drive. For pure fun nothing beats a Suzuki as you can give them death and they are nearly impossible to break.

Pajero's are good as they have one of the strongest drive chains going and if you get a 2.8 or 3.5 then they have bigger and stronger drivetrain plus they have a body lift as standard so 33s can be put on witout rubbing. The biggest cons of a pajero is the high gearing which means 1st gear is to tall once you get anything bigger than 33s and the IFS isnt very good for offroading so can only take you so far. If you go the Pajero route then may as well go for a shogun as they are the same truck but more Shotguns have Rear Diff Lockers as standard which will make your truck a thousand times better from that Mod alone.

But I have been looking for a Pajero myself due to their reliability. They will never be the best offroad but they do the job and I only want it to go me on and off the beach with my quad.

Heres my beasts.








For anyone whos knows, yes that is an SJ running 34" Simexs on standard axles.








Then I went abit more extreme.








Then went simple again


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

chris cpt is it possible to get more power from the pajero engine I have a lwb pajero 2.8td


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This was me and the mrs when we had our Vitara...I'm saving up to buy a Jimny as it has a solid/live axle not drive shafts as they are a pain and easy to pop, one of the reasons I'd buy a Landy of a Pajero...

Anyway


----------

